# Modern religion.



## Pleasetakeitkind (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## myopia (Apr 7, 2008)

the implications are not obvious enough for this to work with the title.


----------



## danir (Apr 7, 2008)

I like the picture but I don't understand the title.

Dani.


----------



## Mathias13 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm guessing that it's not like it used to be(religion)


----------



## alexknudsen (Apr 7, 2008)

I love, it 
it has great tonal range


----------



## kundalini (Apr 7, 2008)

I see nothing modern and apart from the piece of string hanging down and the two nails shadows in the upper left making a cross, I see nothing religious about this.

Overall, I like the image, nice textures and mood, but feel too much dead space is at the top.


----------



## Rolland (Apr 7, 2008)

Its what is  beyond the curtained door, that is so religious..........


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 8, 2008)

I still dont get it...lol


----------



## K_Pugh (Apr 28, 2008)

I like this actually. Like the title, although perhaps the word "modern" could be substituted with something else.

What i like about it is bearing in mind the religious aspect, what lies behind the curtain? is it good? is it bad? leaves it all up to the imagination..


----------



## Alpha (Apr 28, 2008)

Beautiful tones.


----------



## SBlanca (May 2, 2008)

great shot, title is like a riddle though haha


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 2, 2008)

is it a drug den?, drug worship a modern issue?


----------

